# Black junk on cured unsmoked belly...



## inkjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

20160129_214015.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jan 29, 2016





Took the 3 separate chunks of belly out of the fridge to see if it will fit in a rack I want to use and found these dots. Belly was dry cured.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2016)

Where they resting on a silver plated plate?

Why you ask?

I had a couple of large plastic metal plated serving trays I liked using. Turned out that something in the cured meat of my sausage was making black spots. Immediately thought of bubonic plague....LOL

It took awhile but I finally realized that something in the cured meat was reacting to the rusty parts of the tray. Soon as I quit using the trays I quit getting spots.

Don't know its your problem, but it was mine. It actually made black spots inside the casing on the meat, not the outside where'd you think. It reminded me of an old chem. class where we used silver nitrate and it burnt our hands black. <Shrugs>


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2016)

Never seen anything like that.

I would PM Chef Jimmy. I think he would be able to help you.

Al


----------



## ak1 (Jan 30, 2016)

That's a new one to me. I'm interested to find out what it was.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2016)

I thought I kept a picture...... Looks kinda like this, right?













007 (3).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 30, 2016


















005 (3).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 30, 2016






Black dots............OMG!!    Its DOTS!!

See that tray they were resting on? It and its twin were the culprits.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2016)

The only time I have seen that color on meat was a reaction with Aluminum foil. A vinegar/wine marinated Meat was in a Steel pan covered in Aluminum foil.  Next day the foil was pitted and there were black spots on the meat...JJ


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I thought I kept a picture...... Looks kinda like this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that be them...


----------

